# Joke's



## bbq bubba (Sep 7, 2007)

Not trying to offend anybody but this forum used to be about smoking, seem's of late every 3rd thread is a joke, since we just had the discussion on posting just to raise count's, i thought this would come to an end but i was wrong!! I don't mind a joke once in a while but c'mon, some people have never posted ANYTHING but joke's.......save em for the JOKE forum's! 
Again, no offense intended but could we get back to smoking??


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as posting just to raise counts, it doesn't matter which forum the joke is posted to, the count is updated. Personally, I don't really mind if they post to the wrong forum. But then again, maybe someone could move them to the appropiate forum. I don't feel that there is a need to take sides on this issue, because everyone is entitled to their own opinion. That's what makes it great.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 7, 2007)

bubba....

all the jokes _were_ posted in the 'jokes' forum....


Lisa


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 7, 2007)

I know we have a joke forum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My point this is a smoking forum, it used to be funny to have a joke once in a while ABOUT smoking , all i'm saying is now 50% of the post's are joke's, This is the SMF, not the CJF: cracking jokes forum...........just my opinion, you don't have to agree


----------



## squeezy (Sep 7, 2007)

In regards to the Joke Forum:

This is the header,

*Jokes* These jokes do not have to about barbecue or smoking meat. I would like for them to be fairly clean jokes.. if the joke would be offensive or anything other than G Rated then please rate the joke in the topic title (PG, PG13, etc.) so those of us who prefer to keep it G rated can be fairly warned.

So ... what is the problem? No one has to read the jokes unless they want to.

What next????

We have many different forums that have nothing to do with 'smoking' so why squabble about one?


----------



## flagriller (Sep 7, 2007)

Ont thing to remember.  In life, everything runs it's life or course, and eventually all returns to normal.  Or at least some cembelance of normalcy.


----------



## cascadedad (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally, I think everyone needs to go back and read Jeff's post in that other thread........the one he made right before he locked it.  I remember him saying something about certain things people shouldn't be concerned with.

Let the moderators do their job, that's what they get paid the big bucks for.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The bickering just brings the forum down to a place where it shouldn't be.  If there is a problem or something you don't like, PM Jeff or a moderator and forget about it, let them handle it how they see fit.

If someone doesn't like the way the site is being handled, you always have the option to start your own up and give it a go.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 7, 2007)

i tried to stay out of all this business as i think it's my fault all the cans of worms got opened about posts etc.but here goes as well as i can explain... this is a family or family oriented forum about much more than smoking. quite a few of us have met in person & support each other & converse about much more than smoking meat- that convo would last about as long as getting a fire lit. we post pics of our families,fishing,hunts,get togethers,gardening,jokes,etc., we make it a point to welcome new members,wish happy birthdays,share our lost family members,pets(just put my 16 yr old dog down yesterday).i rarely post a joke & rarely read them- i have the option of not to read a thread or comment if i choose not to. i got jumped about all my posts period & i wasn't bragging- just stating how great this place is & of all my post counts- about 1/2 are welcoming new members.
ok so now my rant is over but the point is..
if someone posts about smoking garden slugs & thats not my thing... i just won't read it.
sorry for the long winded post but over the course of a good 12 hr. smoke @ my house- the converstaion of just smoking meat gets old quick unless all of y'all were here.
p.s. if we all go back to the front page of the smoking meat website it states we have over 3900 members & 55,000 posts.... that wasn't all about  the food...


----------



## dawgwhat (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have friends helping you with your smoke,do you tell jokes ?

I enjoy good jokes as much as smoking 

and if I don't get post counts,then so be it 

I ain't posting jokes for post count,
I have learned a lot here,and I bet I don't hae over 40 post counts

who cares about post count?

some can have 4000 post counts and it don't mean a thing 
we learn who can smoke and who blows smoke


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 7, 2007)

*Jeff, Monty, Dutch?  Jump in here please. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cascadedad (Sep 7, 2007)

What's everybody smokin this weekend?  I got a couple racks of ribs yesterday, probably do a couple fattys while I'm at it.

Need to make it to the store to get the ingredients for Jeff's Rub.  Bought it a couple weeks ago and haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet.

Q-view coming!!!!!!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 7, 2007)

So....let me see if I got this right.....the complaint is that too many jokes are being posted in the jokes forum??


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am doing a couple racks of ribs, a test run for the backyard comp in Silver lake www.slsdbbq.com






I hope the wife picked up the batteries for the camera so I can post a q-view


----------



## Dutch (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for bring this up Rich. There has been a number of times that I have found posts that pertain to smoking beef, pork, poultry, et al in forums other that those that pertain to beef, pork, poultry . . . Most often it's a newbie and given that, I'll move the thread and allow for a redirect. There have times when I have found a thread posted in the wrong forum and that person has been a member for several months. I'll move the thread and there is a 90% chance that I won't leave a redirect. If it's a continual problem with a poster, they will (and have) received PM from me basically telling them to wake up and smell the coffee before they post (i.e.: What is the question? What does it pertain to? If you're not sure, post in in "General Discussion"

For the most part, you guys and gals do a great job placing your posts in the right forums, which makes our job a little bit easier.

We're getting paid?!?!


----------



## placebo (Sep 7, 2007)

This is exactly how I interpreted the OP. I think the point the OP is trying to make is not that posts are getting posted in the wrong forum but more along the linesof there should be more posts about smoking and less about jokes.

To which I say: You are in control of the mouse, if you don't like to see them then don't click on them. If the mods had a problem with people posting jokes I'm pretty sure they would remove the jokes forum.

I realize you qualified your post with, "I don't mean to offend anyone". But did you seriously think that nobody, (particularly the people posting the jokes) was going to take offense to that?

I appreciate the jokes when I want to read them, if I don't want to read them I don't click on them. Simple as that.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 7, 2007)

I just want a new digital camera so I can post decent pix... oops, wrong forum...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 7, 2007)

* Your a jewel Hawg, I think we will keep ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 7, 2007)

i can help ya w/ that.... and cheap too(the camera not me)


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 8, 2007)

Kind of like little dung beatles, I think we all have enough crap going on in our personal lives that we don't need to come pushing little balls of **** around here too. 

Most of us have heard the jokes that come in, but every once in a while one comes along that is funny (Thanks Chris). If you don't like old jokes then don't read them... move along.

If you're bored with the site then take a week off, then come back and you will have plenty of things to go through without the need for trival posts, but you can if you want, that's the way the forum is set up. 

Bubba, this isn't directed at you by any means. I respect your opinions and even sometimes agree with them. This is basically a general statement saying... _Can't we just all get along?!_ 

Sorry for the rant.. my ball of poop just got too big


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 8, 2007)

... _Can't we just all get along?!_ 

*Thats what I been thinking too Joe, this whole week is getting old. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Dang it, lets face it, we all do and say things we shouldn't and wished we wouldn't have. (I'm at the top of the list) , lets just accept it as learning, and go on, older and wiser. And "better and greater". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 8, 2007)

i love the jokes. i print out almost all of them, let my wife read them, and take them to work to share with the guys on my crew. we (the wife and i) happen to love comedy- jokes, movies, stand-up comics, etc.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

jeezus h. christ can't y'all get past the post count ??? - i made the 1st post that started all this junk & it was simply stating how cool this site was... ( yeah was) it's turned into a ball of worms since then..... me & i guess my big freakin' mouth runied this site... no i didn't- you people that won't let a sleeping dog die are ruining it... drop it now &  get back to food,friendship, & fun.... can y'all just shut up about it now or should i go back & post yer 1st few newbie posts & yer original name to humble you ..... this site is supposed to be the best & friendliest... but tracing the roots... some have got too big for the britches......since meeting in person .... dutch,monty,or jeff,- close this out before this site becomes like any other.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing directed at you. "Humble" me all you can! Post what you will, nothing stopping you.  
I'm saying anyone who reads the various posts here can easily see who smokes, and who blows smoke. There are some posting here who have never posted _anything_ about smoking. I am a smoker.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

no offense to you mike....i'll let my pics speak for themselves.it's just getting a bit silly lately & i thought we were over this.... we're the best for a reason....nuff said.btw- ya post awesome cooks & know yer stuff and yer always willing to help ANYONE... ain't that what we're all about ????


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, that is what I thought. I'm here for the smoke.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm here for the camaraderie & convo... i can cook alone & as a paid cook... usually do... lol not many volunteer fer the heat or dishes....


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello ?

Where am I?

This doesn't sound like The Forum I took such great pride in anymore. What in heavens name is going on here? Why is everyone so uptight about nothing?

If you have an issue with someone PM them and leave the hostility out of the forum. This type of thing is what ruins a good forum and I for one have a heavy heart about all this ridiculas nonsence!

I may be wrong but I seriously doubt anyone cares about how many posts they have. The whole notion is childish.


----------



## cascadedad (Sep 8, 2007)

Sure be a whole lot better if we could let this thread go and not post on it anymore.  That way Jeff would not have to lock this one.  Two in just a couple days is not good.

Personally, I won't be visiting this thread any more.  If you all do the same, we can get back to more important things.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

WHO'S THE JOKER WHO STARTED THIS MESS?!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











"All I am saayyying, is give peace a chance"   NOW!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

O.K. I started this ****, i might as well finish it..........
I was having a bad morning yesterday and signed on to my favorite forum for a lil breather and .........let's say my comments were outta line, i vented on the place i love most and obviously rustled some feather's, i would like to apologize to any i offended, as usual, i spoke before i thought
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm a big boy and if i don't wanna read jokes, i can skip over them.
Again, i am very sorry, and would like to put this thread to sleep! Now who want's to see pic's of my new smoker???


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 8, 2007)

*I want to see those pictures!! And may I say, I admire you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry you had a bad day hon. We still love ya Bubba!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 8, 2007)

You got pictures??


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

YOU KNOW HOW TO OPERATE A CAMERA AND TAKE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 8, 2007)

shooooot... bubba's got skillz. Alrighty then ... let's see them pics


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

He's gotta go buy'em first.....


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 8, 2007)

Would that be at Monster Skillz Inc or Skillz 'R Us? I need some new ones myself


----------



## dawgwhat (Sep 8, 2007)

You posted this at9:58, where are the pics
with the Q-view ?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

As the theme of "Jeopardy" plays..................................


----------



## squeezy (Sep 9, 2007)

*I do ... I do! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 10, 2007)

Noy, I sure am glad you guys got all this handled while I wasn't around.  I'd probably have had to take the blame.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I only have one comment, everyone has at leat a little personality, and when you throw enough of them together, you're boung to have a few that conflict.  It doesn't seem too fun, but sometimes the best way to resolve the conflicts is to let them come out and run their course.  It looks like this is a prime example.


----------

